# Winnats Pass, Derbyshire



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this so mods, feel free to move it to the correct place. 

Has anyone attempted Winnats Pass before? For those that don't know Winnats Pass lies inbetween Castleton and Chapel-en-le-Frith, Derbyshire and is a monster of a climb... certainly for me it is anyway. 

On my ride today I encountered 'The Beast' as I will refer to it at around 20 miles in after averaging around 15mph into a stiff breeze. 

Let's just say the hill defeated me and I turned around at the half-way stage.

I knew I was in for something when I passed the 1:5 sign at the bottom. Little did I know that this increases to nearly 1:4 half-way up, which is where I had to turn back. 

Just curious to see how many people have traversed this road and if anyone had failed attempts like I did. 

My ride can be found here on Strava for those that are wondering.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2013)

Yep, it's an arse. I folded at the 1:4 stage- I've heard it said that if you're in the bottom half of the block when you go through the gate at the bottom, you won't make it. True in my case.


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

When I checked the profile before hand I thought it would have been achievable but it's a lot different when you get there. I'm glad it's not just me that turned back though.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2013)

Didnt turn back- just get off and push for a bit till the gradient eases!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Didnt turn back- just get off and push for a bit till the gradient eases!


Ah right. I was turning back once I got to the top anyway but I just feel defeated now.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

Not done it for some years, but it is a bugger. You need room to weave, especially if you have a standard crankset. Traffic can make this tricky. Best done with others. Jenkins Chapel is worse due to constant gradient changes and a poor surface.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2013)

The secret is to make sure that you have a huge rucksack on your back ... 

 

(Awful sound quality and lunatic overtake at about 1:20!)


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

The point where I turned around was at around 4:00 on that video. My legs had gone and the thought of another 20 or so miles just defeated me.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> The point where I turned around was at around 4:00 on that video. My legs had gone and the thought of another 20 or so miles just defeated me.


You replied less than 4 minutes after I posted the video - you didn't have time to watch it! (Unless you've seen it before, of course ...)


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You replied less than 4 minutes after I posted the video - you didn't have time to watch it! (Unless you've seen it before, of course ...)


I skipped through to the bit where I turned around. I could see it coming up so moved the video along to that point.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2013)

I did it last year with 400bhp and Sportmonkey and a couple of others. It is not very pleasant. We had got to it over The Snake which is quite a nice climb (suits my long drag spinny climbing style) . Winnatts for me was a test rather than a hill I would choose to do over and over again.
Sportmonkey tried to do it on a SS and failed which to be honest was not a suprise. At one point the gradient is over 33% not good. Good to say you have done it though. The anticipation of going up it ramps your heart rate before you even get to the steep bit.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> Not done it for some years, but it is a bugger. You need room to weave, especially if you have a standard crankset. Traffic can make this tricky. Best done with others. *Jenkins Chapel is worse* due to constant gradient changes and a poor surface.


 
No way is Jenkins worse.

I enjoy climbing but I *hate* Winnats. I tackled it twice in 2012, the first time in about 20 years, I think one of the reasons I hate it is because it's busy and it's almost impossible to weave these days as you mention (which you could in the past). This then becomes psychological as you start to think of not falling off rather than concentrating about getting up the hill.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (15 Feb 2013)

Is it acheiveable running 34/28 ? I have it included in a ride planned in for summer and don't want to fail mentally even before trying.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is it acheiveable running 34/28 ? I have it included in a ride planned in for summer and don't want to fail mentally even before trying.


 
You can do it on a 39/25 if you are fit enough.  Sorry if that sounds a little patronising, but to be honest it is down to your own fitness level. A 34/28 is a nice low gear and you should be alright with that if you are reasonably bike fit.


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Feb 2013)

If you have the fitness yes. Fossy probably climbed it in 39:25, lol.


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you have the fitness yes.


Now I've given it a go I feel that I'll be more prepared next time. The winding nature of the climb gives that sense of the unknown and I just under-estimated it and probably gave it too much lower down.


----------



## endoman (15 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is it acheiveable running 34/28 ? I have it included in a ride planned in for summer and don't want to fail mentally even before trying.


 
Yep I've done it twice with that gear, seated all the way! Instead of coming straight back down it's nice to head up Mam nick and descend into Edale and along the valley bottom into Hope, cracking little bit of road that. Winnat's defeated me at first attempt, once you get off it's very hard to clip back in. We had about 4 end up walking on last club ride up there. On a bust day it can be horrid though, thinking of Tour of Peak last year, silly amount of traffic and cyclists. It's either early Sunday or midweek for me.


----------



## Hicky (15 Feb 2013)

A mate who lives in Whaley does it often as hill reps....he's our unit pti and ex boot neck.
Never been up that rd so couldn't comment but if he says its challanging then I believe him.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is it acheiveable running 34/28 ? I have it included in a ride planned in for summer and don't want to fail mentally even before trying.



Should be.

I did it in 42 x 21 in my yoof. Now it would be 39 x 24, and a gurning competition all the way up.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> If you have the fitness yes. Fossy probably climbed it in 39:25, lol.



Not now... Only have a 24......

I probably did about 3 miles with the weaving as a yoof on 42x 21


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

It is a hill of legends though. Part of my club did it on one club ride, but they tried to freeload by hanging onto the back and sides of a JCB. They had to let go as it started to bounce about.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> No way is Jenkins worse.
> 
> I enjoy climbing but I *hate* Winnats. I tackled it twice in 2012, the first time in about 20 years, I think one of the reasons I hate it is because it's busy and it's almost impossible to weave these days as you mention (which you could in the past). This then becomes psychological as you start to think of not falling off rather than concentrating about getting up the hill.



You are probably right now then.

Looking at the video, the rider had cadence, with my old gears it was like 1...........2...........1...........2


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

I had a 11-18, 42-52 20 years ago.

I failed back then.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I had a 11-18, 42-52 20 years ago.
> 
> I failed back then.



11, 18. TT gears...


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

Hicky said:


> *A mate who lives in Whaley does it often as hill reps*....he's our unit pti and ex boot neck.
> Never been up that rd so couldn't comment but if he says its challanging then I believe him.


 
Loony


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> 11, 18. TT gears...


 
Probably was mate - I only ever did one back then. I should have done plenty more but didn't have the parents backing me like a lot of the younger guys in the club at that time Bought the bike second hand. I was 16 at the time - bought on the day of the hillsborough disaster.

Was an awesome bike, coloumbus tubing, italian bb, mixed 600, DA, open 4 cd's. Bloody light. 

Was a fairly small frame. Sold it about 10 years ago for about £120.

Winnats is the only hill ever to have defeated me and I'm a stubborn fecker and would rather fall off at that age than get off (I fell off on winnats).


----------



## Ningishzidda (15 Feb 2013)

Yes. There's a lot worse. Its a Cat 3.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Feb 2013)

Mmmm The Cat and Fiddle is a cat2 and is easy peasy compared to Winnats.............

Have you ridden it?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Yes. There's a lot worse. Its a Cat 3.


 
No there isn't!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Yes. There's a lot worse. Its a Cat 3.


I always think that the Category's are subjective. I've ridden up a short sharp climb which is supposedly a Cat 3 and found it tough only to find that a long climb at a relatively easy gradient is also a Cat 3.

Now in principle they should be of a similar difficulty but in my experience that's not the case.

...but I'm sure there's a thread on that on here somewhere.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Feb 2013)

I have never seen anything as steep as Winnats. I was scared driving up it.
Only time I ever overtook something in first gear!!


----------



## Mapster1989 (15 Feb 2013)

If you're reading this thread and don't know what we're all on about then I suggest you angle one of your rides to include this climb. It's certainly an achievement to get to the top that's for sure.


----------



## simmi (16 Feb 2013)

Its on my list to do, been a bit south of there to Matlock which is fully loaded with tough climbs, first did Bank road then back down the hill and straight into Riber which I didn't quite make, had to stop and die for a few minutes with the finish in sight. 
If anyone has done these and Winnats I would be interested as to how they compare.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (16 Feb 2013)

Does anyone know how Winnats compares to Hardknott in the Lakes ?


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Feb 2013)

Hardknott is the daddy. It has sections as steep as Winnats, with switchbacks and it is longer.....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2013)

It's all about gearing isn't it? I know of an ex pat on a Brompton with 18" bottom gear and he does both winnats and hardknott sat down, when he comes "home" on holiday.


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2013)

I've done Winnats twice but I won't do it again. It's not a fun hill but one that you should try. I'd rather grind away on Ventoux for 2 hours than hurt that much. My lowest gear which was the only one used was 30 x 25 and I was in it from the cattle grid.
I don't think it ever gets to 33% though which Hardknot does. I failed on Hardknot but that was on the |Fred Whitton after 100 miles. I'd have failed anyway I think even if I'd been fresher.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Does anyone know how Winnats compares to Hardknott in the Lakes ?


nowhere near as tough.

I did it Winnats once, on a group ride early in the morning. It was some time ago (1985) but unless they've made it steeper it wasn't so difficult. My lowest gear (of twelve!) would have been a 40/24.

The top of the pass was covered in fog. The ceiling of fog, combined with the steep walls of the pass, gave the impression of being in a cathedral. It was a quiet morning, and the sound seemed to bounce down from the fog. I'll not forget that as long as I live.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2013)

I walked up Winnats and back down again on a walking holiday about 20 years ago and I was very impressed by it. Parts of it didn't look like the UK at all. 

I always meant to organise a long, hard forum ride from Hebden Bridge to take in that climb. It would have been a great day out on the bikes, probably about 100 miles with 8,000 or so feet of climbing also including Holme Moss and Snake Pass and a multitude of other big local climbs. If/when my health issues get resolved then I'll do that!


----------



## dan_bo (16 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Yes. There's a lot worse. Its a Cat 3.



Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## lanternerouge (16 Feb 2013)

Hicky said:


> A mate who lives in Whaley does it often as hill reps....he's our unit pti and ex boot neck.
> Never been up that rd so couldn't comment but if he says its challanging then I believe him.



He does it as hill reps?!!!? OMG....

It is on my list of cycling goals to make it up there!

This is my first effort on the Tour of the Peak... made it just past the photographer!


----------



## Hicky (16 Feb 2013)

I'll be seeing him tomorrow morning and ask his gearing, if you see a dark haired bloke running around Whaley bridge wearing a Bergen it is him!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Feb 2013)

First time I tried Winnats was a Sunday and I failed, I need to weave and the traffic didn't allow it. Next time was a Monday and I managed it but only just. No prizes for the speed though. Legs were like jelly near the top. It's one of those hills I wouldn't be confident about getting up again, it would depend on how I felt on the day. Whereas some hills I could get up however I felt (Cat and Fiddle being one).
Hardknott is tougher - that one I've never managed from either side.


----------



## benborp (16 Feb 2013)

I didn't make it up Winnats. It was the 40mph headwind that did for me though. I had to lie down for some of the stronger gusts.


----------



## Ningishzidda (16 Feb 2013)

Winnats, my friends, is a gentle slope up a country track.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> Winnats, my friends, is a gentle slope up a country track.


 

PMSL. You haven't ridden Winnatts have you?


----------



## Ningishzidda (16 Feb 2013)

I said "Yes" on post 27.
Also Chapel Lane, Oakamoor, 27%; 

Look these up.
Roundton Hill, near Old Church Stoke, Shropshire.
Bromlow Callow, near Meadowtown, Shropshire.
Jack Mytton Way, ( The Long Mynd ).
Titterhill, near Lower Hayton, Shropshire.
Abberley Hill, Worcestershire.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Feb 2013)

Winnats is 33% plus in places

:repeat: You haven't ridden it


----------



## Becs (17 Feb 2013)

I drove over it in the snow in an old maestro when I was 18 - I was a fool!


----------



## Garz (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I always meant to organise a long, hard forum ride from Hebden Bridge to take in that climb. It would have been a great day out on the bikes, probably about 100 miles with 8,000 or so feet of climbing also including Holme Moss and Snake Pass and a multitude of other big local climbs. If/when my health issues get resolved then I'll do that!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


>


Of course, I might be kidding myself but I might as well adopt an optimistic attitude!


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I always meant to organise a long, hard forum ride from Hebden Bridge to take in that climb. It would have been a great day out on the bikes, probably about 100 miles with 8,000 or so feet of climbing also including Holme Moss and Snake Pass and a multitude of other big local climbs. If/when my health issues get resolved then I'll do that!


Think I'm busy that day


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Feb 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Hardknott is the daddy. It has sections as steep as Winnats, with switchbacks and it is longer.....


 
I rode Hardknott a couple of years ago, maxed out at 36% on my 800. Think I'm looking forward to the challenge of Winnats.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (17 Feb 2013)

endoman said:


> Instead of coming straight back down it's nice to head up Mam nick and descend into Edale and along the valley bottom into Hope, cracking little bit of road that.


 
Is that ascent quite short and sharp with a long steep descent into Edale ?


----------



## Hicky (17 Feb 2013)

Update, he's got a wilier Cento UNO standard so whatever gearing that has.
Is hardnott the pass from Keswick over to the foot of Haystacks mtn?? If so then I've drove over that hill wouldnt like to cycle it.


----------



## endoman (17 Feb 2013)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> Is that ascent quite short and sharp with a long steep descent into Edale ?


 
Yep, turn right at top of Winnats, then left, then right again. Drops down to Edale, it's used the other way as a Hill Climb in the season.


----------



## G3CWI (26 Feb 2013)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMPA7psBhyE


----------



## Garz (26 Feb 2013)

Shame his mate didn't join him!


----------



## 3narf (4 Mar 2013)

It's less than 10 miles from me but I've only ever cycled down it. 

I broke my chain riding up the old Mam Tor road once.

I only have a single speed road bike tho I have ridden it up some steep hills including Sitch Lane from Thornsett to Hayfield. I reckon The Winnats is a different proposition however!

I think I might be able to do it on my mountain bike.


----------

